

Content-Aware Image Sizing - toffer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-SSu3tJ3ns

======
vlad
Seam Carving PDF: <http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/imret.pdf>

Higher Resolution QuickTime movie: <http://www.faculty.idc.ac.il/arik/IMRet-
All.mov>

Both links download at 5KB/s at this busy time...

------
amichail
Can you use something like this to change movie dimensions?

How would you incorporate the time dimension so that you do not remove parts
of an image that will become important soon?

How would you improve the efficiency of the algorithm for a movie?

------
rms
some different links at the original discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=45073>

------
palish
Now that's just awesome.

------
aaroneous
This seam carving technology is so very cool.

------
daniel-cussen
Profoundly awesome.

